# Grilled Shrimp and Cilantro Peso Pizza (TNT)



## Zereh (Mar 22, 2005)

*Grilled Shrimp and Cilantro Pesto Pizza (TNT)*

*Grilled Shrimp and Cilantro Pesto Pizza*
1 (.25 ounce) pkg active dry yeast  [2 1/4 t]
3/4 c warm (105 to 115 degrees F) water
1 3/4 to 2 c unbleached AP flour + additional for kneading and dredging
1 1/2 t salt
3 t olive oil, divided + more for brushing dough
2 c grated Monterey Jack
Cilanto Pesto, see below
Grilled shrimp, see below
Cilantro leaves for garnish

In a small bowl whisk together the yeast and 1/4 c of the warm water. Let sit for 5 minutes to proof (i.e. get bubbly). Place 1 3/4 c of flour in a large bowl with the salt. Add the yeast mixture, the remaining water and 2 t of olive oil and stir until combined. Transfer the dough to a floured surface and knead until smooth. Grease a large bowl with the remaining 1 t oil, add the dough and turn to coat. Cover and put in a warm place until doubled in size, about 1 to 1.5 hours.

Preheat the grill to medium-high. Once the dough has risen, divide it in half and set aside one of the halves for another use. Divide the remaining half into 4 balls. Roll each ball into an 8-inch circle. Brush each circle with olive oil on both sides until golden brown. Add 1/2 c grated cheese to each pizza and grill until the cheese is just melted. Remove from the grill and spread a few tablespoons of the cilantro pesto over each pizza. Top each pizza with 4 shrimp and sprinkle with cilanto leaves.

*Cilantro Pesto*
3/4 c fresh cilantro leaves
1/4 c parsley leaves
2 cloves garlic, coursely chopped
2 T pine nuts
1/4 grated fresh Parmesan
1/2 c evoo
salt & freshly ground black pepper

Put all ingredients into the work bowl of a food processor. Process until smooth. Season with S&P to taste.

*Grilled Shrimp*
16 large shrimp, peeled and deveined
evoo
salt and freshly ground pepper

Preheat the grill to high. In a large bowl, toss the shrimp with enough evoo to lightly coat and season with S&P. Grill for 1 to 2 minutes per side or until just cooked through. Remove from grill and keep warm until ready to use.



I didn't use the grill for this ... I just put the pizzas under the broiler instead and flipped them over to brown the other side when the first was done. They turned out terrific. I quickly cooked the shrimp on the stove-top as well.


Z


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 23, 2005)

Awwwww that recipe makes me long for the "lazy", hot days of July and August. It sounds terrific, a nice jug of ice tea, a fruity dessert and it would be an awesome meal.

Happy cooking to all


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 23, 2005)

Zereh, this sounds marvelous.  Would you mind if I omitted the cilantro, my taste buds have not yet acquired a taste for it.  I could substitute basil or nothing.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 24, 2005)

You can use whatever you'd like, Norgeskog! It's your show and you're in charge!!! Give it whirl with fresh basil. =) (If you used nothing in place of the cilantro you'd end with an oily and not very tastey mess.)

I really do think you should ease yourself into the whole cilantro world though, it's such good stuff. It has a crisp, clean, green taste. It adds that perfect fresh zing. It smells heavenly too. 

Let me dig around for this superduper pico de gallo recipe I have. That was the first recipe I ever used fresh cilantro in; I tasted it without the green stuff and then I tasted it with. It added a whole new layer of flavor. Now I'm hooked on cilantro.


Z


----------



## Raine (Mar 24, 2005)

Or you could sub flat leaf parsley for the cilantro.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 24, 2005)

Zereh said:
			
		

> You can use whatever you'd like, Norgeskog! It's your show and you're in charge!!! Give it whirl with fresh basil. =) (If you used nothing in place of the cilantro you'd end with an oily and not very tastey mess.)
> 
> I really do think you should ease yourself into the whole cilantro world though, it's such good stuff. It has a crisp, clean, green taste. It adds that perfect fresh zing. It smells heavenly too.
> 
> ...


 
The pallet may be ready for the stuff, the tummy is not.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 24, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Or you could sub flat leaf parsley for the cilantro.


 
normally that is what I use


----------

